# Gender Prediction



## Serene123

People say the Chinese one is pretty accurate. I did it for me and my sister and it said we should both be girls, which we are. It also confirmed my thoughts that I'm having a boy. Anyone ever done this, or known someone who's done it, who got a correct result?


----------



## ablaze

what ones that again? the dates one?


----------



## Serene123

It asks for the mothers age in Chinese Lunar and the month of conception


----------



## Wobbles

Didn't pay did you? I hate those websites. There is only 2 options so the chance of being right s VERY high.


----------



## Serene123

Nah, I didn't. It was a free one. It seems pretty accurate with my two friends. They've both just recently had boys and were told by the Chinese Gender Predictor that they would be doing so. I really wanted a boy at first. Now all I care about is whether its healthy. Abit of guessing is fun though. The ring on the piece of string test never seems to work for me lol


----------



## Wobbles

I'm sure I did one someone posted and it said boy - Im having :pink: lol


----------



## Serene123

A girl would be nice but I've always wanted a boy first. Bf thinks its a girl, as did I to start with. Not so sure now though


----------



## Wobbles

healthy bubba and all dreams come true ;)


----------



## shamrockgirl4

i did the chinese test on my other 3 kids and it was correct i also did it for this baby and it said girl hospital gave me 70% a girl so thinking it could be right too


----------



## AbiGleichenha

shamrockgirl4 said:


> i did the chinese test on my other 3 kids and it was correct i also did it for this baby and it said girl hospital gave me 70% a girl so thinking it could be right too

First of all congrats. And one other thing if u want to know about the gender of ur baby then u can use intelligender . All the best.


----------



## firegal

Here's a chinese gender predictor that I just tried. It's slightly more detailed than most on the web, most seem to just be a chart whereas this one gets you to enter dates and times. Still, they've got a 50% chance of getting it right!! :)
https://www.thelaboroflove.com/chart/pred.html


----------



## Aunty E

They've all been wrong - they all think I'm having a boy (as in fact did I), but the sonographer says 95% girl. :)


----------



## mummymadness

Normally there right, But just tried that one you suggested and it said Girl lol . x .


----------



## dizzy duck

It said girl as did all the others bar one, Im expecting a BOY, take care :hugs: XX


----------



## Reedy

well it said toria was having a boy & she had a gorgeous little girl x 
Its 50/50 all the way


----------



## Serene123

:rofl: Woah old thread! I've had her now. It was WRONG x


----------



## AbiGleichenha

Here's a IntelliGender gender predictor that I just tried. Try for gender prediction.


----------



## sam's mum

firegal said:


> Here's a chinese gender predictor that I just tried. It's slightly more detailed than most on the web, most seem to just be a chart whereas this one gets you to enter dates and times. Still, they've got a 50% chance of getting it right!! :)
> https://www.thelaboroflove.com/chart/pred.html

According to that one Sam would be a girl...and it doesn't go past 2007 as the conception year so I can't do this one! x


----------



## princess_bump

old thread! it was right for me - said girl, and maddi is a girl! last time i check :rofl:


----------



## sam's mum

Just realised how seriously old this is :rofl: ...was wondering why you were starting this Toria :lol: x


----------



## alice&bump

jesus i jut choked on my cheerios. i didnt see how old it was and thought you were expecting again toria!


----------



## Pyrrhic

HOLY SHIT BATMAN!

People, please don't bump old threads. Christ. Need a cuppa now....


----------



## Reedy

alice&bump said:


> jesus i jut choked on my cheerios.

ooooh cheerios yum x


----------



## Serene123

:rofl:


----------



## AbiGleichenha

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> People say the Chinese one is pretty accurate. I did it for me and my sister and it said we should both be girls, which we are. It also confirmed my thoughts that I'm having a boy. Anyone ever done this, or known someone who's done it, who got a correct result?

Hi Friend,

In Gender Prediction the Chinese one is accurate as per my experiance. Because my sister do all this chinese process and she get perfect result and it also conformed with baby.

Thanks & Best of Luck,


----------



## Serene123

It didn't work for me, I've had her x


----------



## Jem

Lol! I was gonna say what the???? before seeing the date!!!x


----------



## mumtobe25

nope told me i was having a girl and im having a boy...


----------



## LucyEmma

that one told me i was going to have a girl but im going to have a boy!


----------



## mummykel2009

everyone i try say diff things most say boy which is wat i say but some say girl too


----------



## mummykel2009

ok i have a few for u to try to
say which ones were right for all yrs

https://3dpregnancy.parentsconnect.com/gender-predictor.html

https://www.facts-about.org.uk/chinese-gender-prediction-calendar.htm


https://www.babyzone.com/pregnancy/GenderPredictor/Default.asp?dob=9/29/1980&mConception=8&pg=3

https://pregnancyandbaby.sheknows.com/pregnancy/baby/Chinese-conception-gender-chart-9.htm

https://www.babybpm.com/

https://baby-sex-predictor.co.uk/

https://www.everydaybabies.com/baby-gender-predictor.html


----------



## mummykel2009

i was told thi s1 is 99% accurate dont know if is


----------



## Elle Number 4

I did 6 of the above tests...
4 times it gave me a GIRL
2 times it gave me a BOY

I guess we wait...


----------



## sweetniss113

https://3dpregnancy.parentsconnect.co...predictor.html = girl

https://www.facts-about.org.uk/chines...n-calendar.htm = girl


https://www.babyzone.com/pregnancy/Ge...ception=8&pg=3 = girl

https://pregnancyandbaby.sheknows.com...er-chart-9.htm = girl

https://www.babybpm.com/ = boy

https://baby-sex-predictor.co.uk/ = boy

https://www.everydaybabies.com/baby-g...predictor.html = girl



I wont get the gender scan til mid February so I will have to wait. will update when I know


----------



## mummykel2009

https://www.dadcafe.co.uk/resources/baby-gender-predictor.php


----------

